# WaukBoard



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 10, 2014)

WaukBoard ---Has anyone used one of these in the field?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 10, 2014)

???


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 10, 2014)

The Waukboard basically has the flip out foot board and wheels to make it easy to stand a person up and wheel them around on a board in tight spaces.  I was just looking at them for our service and wanted to know if anyone had them.  I know some services that have the wheels that attach to a backboard and they seem to like them.


----------



## DieselBolus (Sep 10, 2014)

The cost compared to a normal board is insane!

In a system where multiple companies all run to the same TC, you stand a good chance of losing a special/unique board if it ends up in the board cage in the ER bay. I've definitely gone through rigs on more than one occasion and found our rigs with particularly nice boards belonging to other companies.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2014)

Eh we use backboards so rarely out here, and I know back in NM is the same, that there'd be no point to get one of these. With more and more companies going to selective spinal restrictions or getting rid of LSB immobilization altogether, I think this is going to become an increasingly pointless product


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 11, 2014)

Good points.  I thought it may be a great product for our medics ergonomic ally. Thanks for the input. We in iowa still use backboards but there is talk about going away from them.


----------



## Jon (Sep 16, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> Good points.  I thought it may be a great product for our medics ergonomic ally. Thanks for the input. We in iowa still use backboards but there is talk about going away from them.


If you truly want to improve ergonomics and save your crew members backs, then you should work to get rid of long boards.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2014)

It would be really useful here actually. 

All the old motels/apartment buildings aren't built to today's codes so we don't fit in them unless they're ventricle or on a stairchair in a KED. 

With that said we're moving away from constant backboarding.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> It would be really useful here actually.
> 
> All the old motels/apartment buildings aren't built to today's codes so we don't fit in them unless they're ventricle or on a stairchair in a KED.
> 
> With that said we're moving away from constant backboarding.


You transport ventricles on backboards?  Lol


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> It would be really useful here actually.
> 
> All the old motels/apartment buildings aren't built to today's codes so we don't fit in them unless they're ventricle or on a stairchair in a KED.
> 
> With that said we're moving away from constant backboarding.


I have been thinking of getting one to see how it would work. I see the benefits of them. They used to have wheels you can attach to a board but you'd make stirrups to keep the patient up right. That took time. This seems slick.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> You transport ventricles on backboards?  Lol



Hahaha didn't catch that. Vertical.


----------



## vcuemt (Sep 25, 2014)

My dad owns a moving company. I think I could help with supply.


----------

